# Kill Lists



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

post your kills here and what kind of car you have, mods...


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

All of the street races I have had in my 2001 Trans Am are detailed on this page: http://chuckb.1le.net/01_trans_am/kills/

Mods are extensive, and it dyno'd 380 rwhp / 372 rwtq.

I haven't gotten a race in the NX yet.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

well.... only if you don't laugh.

kills: I love to kill the new cavaliers. these guys with the bodykits on the new cavaliers but they still got like hubcaps and stock exhaust LOL.... those guys look like they want to cry everytime and they always think they are going to win.

Neons. I have taken some neons. I just took one this week the dude had a lot of work done the car was extremely nice. sounded kinda mean. I was pulling on him the whole time.

Integras. ok, not the RSX (DC5?), not the one's before the RSX (DC2?) but the generation before them. I have killed three of them, all having mods, lets say intake and exhaust. I cannot say what else they had done. I was surprised with these kills. Very happy kills they were. I got pulled over on the second one. which wound up being race #2 against this same guy who I guess wanted a rematch. LOL, I wondered why he slowed down during the race.

98 200SX 1.6 with intake advanced timing 17's and good tires. nothing else that really matters.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

car and mods in sig
I've beat:
lots of civics auto and manual
every model accord auto and manual
2g eclipse gst auto
1g eclipse gsx (not running that great, I talked to him after we ran)
00 maxima se auto
lancer
several trucks/suvs
some oldschool camaro or firebird
02 sentra se-r
neon
90 crx si
and even though no one will believe me, a mustang gt auto (at the track, I have the timeslip but it doesn't matter because it doesn't say what kind of cars were running)

people I've lost to that were actually close:
new accord v6 with i/h/e


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

Kills: A bunch of Integras, other Civics, RSXs, 240SX I/H/E, Camaro V6s all day long, current gen mustang GTs, 4 out of 5 turbo eclipses.

I drive a CRX Si with advanced timing, B16A motor, Greddy exhaust, drop-in filter.

Oh yeah and a 944 Porsche, what do those have in them anyway?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

havent street raced and won that much...but i have 2.

2000 civic w/no mods
b14 se-r w/mods i dunno....i destroyed him when we ran in 1st gear but it was a long race when we went in 2nd which i ended up losing.

mods that matter are 17 degrees timing, wai, catback exhaust, pacesterr short shifter


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

the porsche 944 has a i4 or a flat 4 i can't remember the 926 has a 6 and the 928 has a 8


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

what kind of engine/weight do those early 90s v6 camaros have? just curious since i've heard they're really slow


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

the early f bodies have either a 2.2l 4 banger 2.8 6 or a 3.8 6 and they are heavy like 3500lbs i think my friend has a 94 formula 350 i think it is like 4200lbs


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

and the 305 and 350 v8's


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

94 firebird has a LT1 in it which is a 348ci and it weighs 3500lbs and the 305 was the best boat anchor i have ever seen


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

the camaros never had a 4 banger...either 6 or 8


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

So much untruth in this thread.

1. Camaros WERE built with a 4 cylinder in the early 80's. The motor was the iron duke, and they are slow but reliable.

2. V6 fourthgen F-bodies weight 3250-3300 pounds.My loaded Trans Am weighed 3490 completely stock with 3/4 tank of gas and no weight reduction. I used to have a '98 Z28 with no options that weighed 3360 with 3/4 tank of gas.

3. Lots of older Camaros are dog slow, especially by todays standards. But everything in the 80's was slow, and year for year the performance optioned Camaro has outperformed most everything in its price class.

4. The LT1 is 350 cubic inches, the LS1 is 346 cubic inches.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Everything in the 80's was not slow!! Go race an 87-89 Conquest Tsi in good condition! Stock they will keep up with and most of the time eat todays V8 stangs and Camaros up.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

98_1LE said:


> 4. The LT1 is 350 cubic inches, the LS1 is 346 cubic inches. [/B]



my mistake you are correct was talking to the wife and not paying attention to what i was typing lol.the weight i was just rounding off and i knew about the 4 cylinder and i still cant figure out what they were thinking on that one


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

98_1LE said:


> *So much untruth in this thread.
> 
> 1. Camaros WERE built with a 4 cylinder in the early 80's. The motor was the iron duke, and they are slow but reliable.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that...it was from 82 -85 for the camaros. But it wasnt the 2.2 it was a 2.5.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> *Everything in the 80's was not slow!! Go race an 87-89 Conquest Tsi in good condition! Stock they will keep up with and most of the time eat todays V8 stangs and Camaros up. *


Show me one in nice condition. I live in Texas, where cars do not rust. A guy I autox with has been looking for a decent Conquest/Starion for a long time, and has yet to find one. Even so, they were high 14 second cars, that won't hold a candle to any '93+ Z28 in good running condition. 

FWIW, my T/A ran [email protected] bone stock except for 17x9 Firehawk wheels (OEM) and Nitto 555RII road race tires on all four (heavier but stickier than stock). With mods, it ran a [email protected] just like I drove it everyday until I bought the Nissan last week, and I was greanny shifting so as not to break something. What does your car trap in the 1/4? Mine is hitting 90 in the eigth mile.

Now send a TSi to Dallas and I will be glad to run him.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Dang, I didn't mean to shut this thead down


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

You didn't shut it down....it's just a stupid thread to begin with.

For most people who've had their cars for a while it'd would take hypnotherapy to remember all the races they've been in, and a full page to write them down.

Also.......I think the idiots got all the untruths about F-Bodies out of their system......either that, or they are embarassed that you corrected them (and show'd how far off they were).

And BTW....what idiot was it that said he could take a current Mustang GT? I know he didn't have a turbo........moron. Those things run 14.5 even with an auto.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

and how many times have we seen a thread like this in the past 6 months


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

'87 Buick Gran Nationals were pretty damn fast (for a boat of a car)... anyone know what the ran??


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

my92ser - Mid 14's completely stock. The limited edition GNX dropped that to low 14's or high 13's. The '89 Turbo Trans Am was a high 13 second car.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

sweet... my buddy has an 87 Nat but its in bad shape... tranny slips etc... its fun to run circles around him for now.. (before he has the money to fix it)...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

only problem w/the latest camaros and firebirds is it seems nearly everyone who gets one just cant drive them or somethin....actually i see the same w/the newer stangs too. i mean the camaro comes w/300 somethin hp and i see them run high 9's in the 1/8 every single thrusday ngiht...even ss's. even some w/mods. there was this one badass firebird there last night that looked completely stock and ran a 7.90 all motor. not bashing just pointing out somethin


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

i know exactly what you mean... we have a lot of kids on the island with money but no skills... i love it when some kid with an f-body or a 5.0 that their mommy bought them pics a race with me and i just walk on em cause the cant get traction or shift like shit....(how screwed up do you have to be to be in a real sports car and pick on a kid with a stock looking and sounding sentra...what would freud say??)...i would almost rather loose a good race then beat a fool...


not that we should be street racing........lol


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Post deleted.

You are cool my92ser.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

i am in no way bashing either... my next car is gonna be either a 72 camaro or a 92 stang... (i'm gonna keep the se-r anyway)... the worst i ever got my ass handed to me was by an early 90's 5.o notchback sleeper (as sleeper as a mustang can be when you hear each cylinder fire)... we went from a light, i hooked up real good and he still left me like i was in reverse... it was worth it just to hear the thing go though......


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

98_1LE said:


> *Show me one in nice condition. I live in Texas, where cars do not rust. A guy I autox with has been looking for a decent Conquest/Starion for a long time, and has yet to find one. Even so, they were high 14 second cars, that won't hold a candle to any '93+ Z28 in good running condition.
> 
> FWIW, my T/A ran [email protected] bone stock except for 17x9 Firehawk wheels (OEM) and Nitto 555RII road race tires on all four (heavier but stickier than stock). With mods, it ran a [email protected] just like I drove it everyday until I bought the Nissan last week, and I was greanny shifting so as not to break something. What does your car trap in the 1/4? Mine is hitting 90 in the eigth mile.
> 
> Now send a TSi to Dallas and I will be glad to run him. *


Shyt im not sure about the 1/4 mile times stock but it should be more like low 14's. Anyway if anyone is looking for a Quest Ive got LITERALY 2 that are for sale which are in exellent condition with full engines. Ive got a silver, yellow, blue and black one!! Tell that guy ill let both of them go for $1000 together! (the silver and black one). Im done with quest for now. I need money for my DET swap!


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry didnt read your whole post. I never took my Conquest to the track and now its not running so I couldnt tell you the traps. Is your Trans a WS-6??


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

98_1LE said:


> *Post deleted.
> 
> You are cool my92ser. *


Thanx man.. you too...

my original love is american muscle... i just happened to trip upon an SE-r with low miles for real cheap... then i found out that it was a fun quick lil car... so its fun.... for now...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

im not 100 percent sure but the buick G/N was the fastest car that general motors made in the 80's, thanks to there over boosted v 6, its funny that they run faster than any corvette of that era ( stock models of coarse) but i have had my fair share of races in my spec, i have killed a few brand new un moded mustang gt's and my most favoate was the z06, i creamed it, lol no he didnt really race but it was fun to dream that i did, haha


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

arent the the current mustang gt's running like low 14s??? and like 5.5 0-60??? what do you have done to your spec??


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Alot of Spec V owners make claims to beat Mustang GT's, Camaro Z28's yata yata...

Not saying that i am calling bullshit...but this is the reason why the war stories forum got removed from b15sentra.net


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah well I beat a Ferrari F355 with my stock B14 on 20's.

and then I pulled up next to a Mclaren F1 and hit NOS and blew his doors off.

and then......

I get your point shawn.


----------



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

Thought some of you might get a laugh out of my kill list for my 92 B12 Sentra. And this is my entire kill list, I have raced alot of other vehicles and I got wrecked. lol

1. [91 VW Jetta Turbo Diesel]

I almost lost this race, due to a horrible launch (my foot slipped off the clutch and I almost stalled). I did manage to get ahead, but it was pretty even. I was about 1/2 a car length ahead at the end.

2. [96 Subaru Impreza Wagon]

I felt sad for my buddies g/f who owns this car. I beat her by ~2 car lengths. I lator found out that her auto tranny is slipping, so that probably accounts for my win.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

2003SPECticalV said:


> * the buick G/N was the fastest car that general motors made in the 80's,ha *


Hmmm......and WHY does everyone forget about the Corvette ZR1 (1989-1995)? Weird!

Can you say high 12-low 13 second 1/4 and 170-175mph top speed (more like 180mph after thay redid the heads in 92...went from 375-405hp).

Anybody remeber the slogan "King of the Hill"......THAT'S the ZR1.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

true.. i remember the zr1.. i forgot the 1989 part though... lol


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

What about the Callaway? Twin Turbo?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Was the Callaway twin or single turbo?


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

BIGBULS said:


> *Hmmm......and WHY does everyone forget about the Corvette ZR1 (1989-1995)? Weird!*


True, and in between the ZR1 and Grand National were: The '89 Turbo Trans Am, Syclone and GNX.

Johnny-wonk - After doing some research, it seems we are both wrong. The Starion/Conquest was a 15 second car, and none got close to mid 14's stock. Forget low 14's, and good luck finding a nice one today.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

2003SPECticalV said:


> *im not 100 percent sure but the buick G/N was the fastest car that general motors made in the 80's, thanks to there over boosted v 6, its funny that they run faster than any corvette of that era ( stock models of coarse) but i have had my fair share of races in my spec, i have killed a few brand new un moded mustang gt's and my most favoate was the z06, i creamed it, lol no he didnt really race but it was fun to dream that i did, haha *


The GTA Trans Ams used the same turbo 3800 V6, and they were lighter if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

Wasn't there a turbo Trans Am with a V8??? I'm not sure of the size but i'm pretty sure there was a V8....


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Nope, it used the 3800 turbo V6. Same V6 still used today.


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

ok i did a search... i was right... the 1980 trans am (second generation... smokey and the bandit style) had an optional turbocharged (garret TB305) 301c.i. V8.... the turbo six was used sometime in the third generation... definatly by '89 when it paced the indy...


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

You are correct that there was a Trans Am Turbo in the early 80's (I've actually riden in one), but they are NOT fast. An SE-R could have it's way with one pretty easily.

The 89 TA Turbo on the other hand was a brute.....they'd run 14.0 or so without a problem.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

my92ser said:


> *ok i did a search... i was right... the 1980 trans am (second generation... smokey and the bandit style) had an optional turbocharged (garret TB305) 301c.i. V8.... the turbo six was used sometime in the third generation... definatly by '89 when it paced the indy... *


We were both right, I was referring to the 3rd gen. I don't know shit about older Trans Ams, except my neighbor (female, 5"4' 120lbs) owned a 77 in mint condition with a 400ci 4bbl. Was sold last summer for $10,000.


----------



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

i killed a hole bunch of civics.

i killed a mustang gt on the express way

and i was head to head with a porche boxster(not the s type)

I HAVE A 03 SPEC V BONE STOCK


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Whoopdie fuckin doo. I have been numerous Civics with my B12 Sentra, 1st gen Eclipse, and my Grand Prix. My Eclipse ran a Stang on the highway, and he got scared after 120 and backed off. The Spec V is great for stock form, go race something we don't know it can beat. That is how you get a real rush.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

Put down mustang gt's and camaro z28's easy. Hang with camaro SS and 1st gen mustang cobras


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Henry8866 said:


> *Put down mustang gt's and camaro z28's easy. Hang with camaro SS and 1st gen mustang cobras  *


Can I borrow your car?

I beat up Civics, Cavaliers, Escorts, and Yugos


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol...........this thread is gay  I like all the info on american cars though  I love classic malibu ss  Those things look killer


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

blueboost said:


> *yeah well I beat a Ferrari F355 with my stock B14 on 20's.
> 
> and then I pulled up next to a Mclaren F1 and hit NOS and blew his doors off.
> 
> ...



Duuuude! You too?!?! Sweeeeet. And here I thought I was the only one....


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

my sisters car:
1990 300zxtt with intake, jwt ecu, upped boost and open exaust from pre-cats back has never been beat around here. thats with her driving it too. c4 corvette, 3rd gen z28, lots of civics and eclipses, blown 5.0, and anything i may have forgotten.


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

race coming up soon between my sis and my friend in his old chevelle. its got a 396 with heads, cam, high comp pistons, rods, forged crank, headwork, tubbed out, fatties in the back, high stall converter, and some other stuff.


----------

